# GY690 Flying Wing



## Nda (Dec 8, 2013)

*GY690 Flying Wing - Grimsby*

Good Morning

(Excuse me for my bad english but my mother language is French.)

I'm searching seaman of the trawler "GY 690 - Flying Wing", Grimsby.

My parents have purchased the buoy of the "Flying Wing" around 1967.

I'm interested to encounter the seaman of this boat, to see picture of this boat and know his story. I have only found the name of 3 skippers : Emsley D.E, NewBy Peter en Whittleton Arthur.

If someone can help me...

Thank you,

Best regards

David Waiengnier
Bruxelles
Belgium


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

If you Google "ship flying wing images" you will see a photo of the vessel. VIVANTI GY 878 was her sister ship. PS The Flying Wing was scrapped 1961.


----------



## Nda (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you. It's nice !

I have also found a picture of the GY690 :

http://trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7872&title=flying-wing-gy-690&cat=516


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nda said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have also found a picture of the GY690 :
> 
> http://trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7872&title=flying-wing-gy-690&cat=516


You will also find a better photo in SN GALLERY. Have a look. Scroll to "Fishing Vessels" then put Flying Wing in the search box.


----------



## Nda (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry...

SN is "Ship Nostalgia" ? This website (http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/) ? 

Because i can not find "Fishing Vessels"..


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Scroll down to fishing vessels, click on it, then enter flying wing in the search box, then click go. When the ship comes up, click on it to enlarge it.(Thumb)


----------



## Nda (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, it is a problem with the site.

When i'm not logged, "fishing vessels" is visible in the gallery... but the search is disabled...

And when i'm logged, "fishing vessels" is not visible !

I contact the administrator.

Thank you.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Nda,

you have to register to view the fishing Gallery. Go to the head of the page and click - User settings - then scroll to - Subscribe Threads - click this. The next page you will see on the left a list. Scroll to - Group Membership - click here and then register for the Fishing Gallery. Hope this is clear for you.

Hawkey01


----------



## Nda (Dec 8, 2013)

All is ok now !

Thank you !


----------

